# Organic Eggs



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Uhm.... I can't really tell the difference other than the fact the yolk looks brighter than normal ones. I guess my question is this: are organic eggs better for you than ordinary ones?


----------



## CherryRed (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not sure, but they might last longer. I know organic milk expires weeks later than regular milk being sold at the same time. I buy it for that reason alone. The eggs though? I don't know! I'll compare expiration dates next time I'm at the store.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 11, 2007)

From what I understand, "organic" eggs are from hens that HAVE to be fed "organic" feed - as in feed without added hormones, antibiotics, etc., etc. "Organic Free-Range" eggs HAVE to be fed "organic" feed, plus the hens have to have access to the outdoors.

Regular eggs normally come from regular battery (aka caged) hens fed commercial feed that can contain certain prophylactic poultry meds, among other things not found in organic feed.

That said, having raised my own hens for the eggs, there is absolutely NOTHING to compare to fresh eggs from hens allowed to free-range & which are fed organic feed & kitchen scraps, etc., etc. The yolks are high & have a deep-orange hue, & the whites are high & tightly wound around the yolk. None of those scummy runny whites that range all over the pan when you crack the egg in.

While I don't have my own hens at the moment, I luckily do have access to several local sources for fresh free-range & free-range organic eggs, which I'm happy to pay more for.


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

Alas! I wish I had access to free range chicken but their eggs cost so much! I'm sure they do taste better than the normal ones but it's hard on my budget.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## KitchenSally (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Lady D, 

I see you are in Vancouver (me too).  Lots of choices for good quality eggs here.  I really find a difference ie. better quality when buying free run eggs.  It is especially noticeable if having poached or fried eggs as they hold their shape better.  Taste is richer as well.

But yup....they are a bit more spendy that for sure.  I like the idea that the eggs have come from a chicken that got to go outside and at least walk.


----------



## keltin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh god, I had a nightmare once. Farm fresh eggs aren't pasteurized (assuming you get them real fresh from a local). We cracked a fresh egg once ready for an omelet and it was chunky style….yeah, there was a half developed fetus in there. GOD, so **** gross.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2007)

Keltin, in some parts of the world, that's a delicacy.  I can't remember the name of it, but in the Philipines, there's a delicacy of a duck egg allowed to get about 2/3 - 3/4 ready to hatch, then they're boiled, peeled, and eaten.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 11, 2007)

> there is absolutely NOTHING to compare to fresh eggs from hens allowed to free-range & which are fed organic feed & kitchen scraps, etc., etc.



I cannot agree more.  A neighbor raises chickens that are allowed to wander and "graze" in addition to their normal organic feed.  Aside from the fact that the eggs--from different breeds--are vari-colored like Easter eggs, the taste is not even comparable to store bought eggs.  I hesitate, sometimes, to dilute the egg flavor by making an omelet!


----------



## keltin (Sep 11, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> Keltin, in some parts of the world, that's a delicacy. I can't remember the name of it, but in the Philipines, there's a delicacy of a duck egg allowed to get about 2/3 - 3/4 ready to hatch, then they're boiled, peeled, and eaten.


 
Yeah, I see in Cambodia it is a delicacy called Balut. BUT, in some cultures rat feces is considered a delicacy. That doesn’t mean I want to eat it or even see it. 

There is a lot to be said about fresh and farmers markets, but let’s be honest, the government controlled and USDA and FDA patrolled areas don’t let this gross crap happen (at least not as often as I’ve seen in the "fresh" markets). You are more likely to get this chunky style from a local than you are a USDA regulated vendor. And it’s gross….it only takes ONE to turn you off from eggs or whatever else we’re talking about.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 11, 2007)

keltin said:


> You are more likely to get this chunky style from a local than you are a USDA regulated vendor. And it’s gross….it only takes ONE to turn you off from eggs or whatever else we’re talking about.



You really just need a supplier who candles his eggs.


----------



## keltin (Sep 11, 2007)

bullseye said:


> You really just need a supplier who candles his eggs.


 
Good technique, but how many "farmers" at the market are going to go through the trouble. More often, it's about the buck. Markets have a FAST turn around and product has to be moved quickly. And a bad one is gross. But, the USDA isn't involved in that. Markets are great, but they sure as **** ain't the holy grail.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 11, 2007)

keltin said:


> Good technique, but how many "farmers" at the market are going to go through the trouble. More often, it's about the buck. Markets have a FAST turn around and product has to be moved quickly. And a bad one is gross. But, the USDA isn't involved in that. Markets are great, but they sure as **** ain't the holy grail.



All true enough.  Nevertheless, around here, if you want to survive in the farmer's market circuit you have got to supply a good product.  YMMV.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 11, 2007)

Most of the eggs these people are turning out are not fertile! Enjoy them!


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG. Are you guys trying to put me off eggs forever?!?! 

I've heard of the Phillipino delicacy with the egg fetus. OMG. I couldn't... wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Something about a half developed fetus with beaks staring at you..... ugh.


----------

